# Results - June 26 - July 2, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 5, 2006)

2x2x2:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk................5.60*

3x3x3:*
1. Andrew Kang...................13.34
2. Yu Jeong-Min..................14.42
3. Piotr Kozka...................17.01*
4. Michael Fung..................18.70
5. Patrick Kelly.................29.42

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung................1:08.26*

5x5x5:*
1. Frank Morris................2:03.51
2. Michael Fung................2:06.00
*


----------

